# That's right - Yet Another Cyp. parviflorum



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Couldn't get all the flowers in focus unfortunately, but the main idea is there. I got this yesterday at my society's meeting, where many were being offered for sale. I moved it into a large 12" diameter pot, where it will stay for the foreseeable future as I plan to show it next year. It is a large robust plant, though it looks a little ratty right now what with all the stress with dividing and transplanting. Next year it will look superb!

Joe


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2007)

great cyps joe.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice one. I think you got the other one I would have bought, if I remember correctly, it had huge blooms and stems with two blooms. Did you change the soil though? It seemed to be quite heavy on mine


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, the soil that he used for these is disgusting in my opinion; if you used it and watered the plant very much it would rot in a flash. Because I'm growing in a large pot I used a pretty gritty mix.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice mature clump. I hope you have good luck with showing it. I just put lots of compost around mine in the garden, so maybe it will get big like this one in the near future.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Barbara, you'd be surprised how fast these mature. One of my garden plants started with a single shoot, and in 2 years it looks like this one.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2007)

ok I will have to adjust the soil later in the fall then. I think he used his normal garden soil and mixed sand and some perlite in it. The man said he had 60 cyps growing like this though, but I made no comment on his soil being a beginner. He was very generous with the size of the cyps for sale, but I forgot his name.
The other group of cyps for sale had a more fluffy soil (margaret's plants was what it is labelled), I think would be more ideal but I am no expert


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, the thing with soils is you can really use anything, but you have to adjust water and fertilizer accordingly. The heavier soils are especially dangerous because they become saturated easily and this rots the plant. On the other hand, pure inert material dries out rapidly and the plant can wilt or even have roots dry out and die. Therefore I like to use a well-balanced mix, depending on the situation. I've used a huge variety of mixes before.
I certainly don't doubt the expertise of the grower (I don't know his name either) as he has been growing Cyps for 15 years and has some fantastic plants. He simply has a different growing style than I do.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, thank you Canada people.


----------

